# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  أسعار السيارات فى مصر بتاريخ 2006-2007

## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 70"]



[/frame]

----------


## MaTR|X

تسلم ايدك يا زيزو

شكرا على المجهود يا باشا

بس يا ترى مفيش حاجة أقل من 99.5 جنيه  :No:   :No:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*تسلم ايدك يا زيزو 

بس الاسعار دي مش تلزمنا يا ريس

عايزين كمان ورقتين 

تشكر يا جميل ع المجهود*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> تسلم ايدك يا زيزو
> 
> شكرا على المجهود يا باشا
> 
> بس يا ترى مفيش حاجة أقل من 99.5 جنيه


مين قال كده يابنى اكيد فيه طبعا 

سكوتر استعمال الخارج فبريكه دواخل 2 كلاكس  :good:  حلال عليك ابعت ال 99.50بسرعه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *تسلم ايدك يا زيزو 
> 
> بس الاسعار دي مش تلزمنا يا ريس
> 
> عايزين كمان ورقتين 
> 
> تشكر يا جميل ع المجهود*


طيب يابنى نقدر على دول وبعدين نحطلك الورق ابو نص مليون 
 ::cop::   ::hop::

----------


## أبو منار

فين ال فوق 250000 جنية يا بشا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> فين ال فوق 250000 جنية يا بشا


هههههههههه يابو منار انا مش بعرف اعد غير لغايه 249999 
ان شاءا لله او مالاقى الاغلى من كده هحطهالك على طول  :f:  
تسلم يارب

----------


## shmos

اشكركم على المجهود العظيم
واتمنى لكم النجاح الباهر
ان شاء الله
لمنتدى ابناء  مصر
ابن مصر ((امين طه))

----------


## مهندس طيار

لا  حقيقي مجهود اكثر من رائع يا زيزو 

واحييك عليه  والله 

بس حقيقي لطفا وليس أمرا 

انا محتاج اعرف اسعار  السيارات من 100 ل 150 

في اقرب فرصه ممكن ارجوا الرد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اشكركم على المجهود العظيم
> واتمنى لكم النجاح الباهر
> ان شاء الله
> لمنتدى ابناء  مصر
> ابن مصر ((امين طه))



ربنا يكرمك يا شموس انا اسعد بتواجدك الجميل وثنائك على الموضوع  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لا  حقيقي مجهود اكثر من رائع يا زيزو 
> 
> واحييك عليه  والله 
> 
> بس حقيقي لطفا وليس أمرا 
> 
> انا محتاج اعرف اسعار  السيارات من 100 ل 150 
> 
> في اقرب فرصه ممكن ارجوا الرد


اخى الكريم اولا انا سعيد بيك جدا فى السيارات خصوصا وفى المنتدى ككل ان شاء الله 

ومن عنيا ان شاء الله هاجيب لحضرتك الاسعار الى طالبها باذن الله كلها 

وادى موضوع بردو عن الاسعار ممكن تعرف منه الاسعار ان شاء الله على ماجيب 

الاسعار الجديده 

http://www.misrsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=51485

----------


## pickyaaa

> انا محتاج اعرف اسعار  السيارات من 100 ل 150 
> 
> في اقرب فرصه ممكن ارجوا الرد


ايه يا عم انت 100 ايه و 150 ايه ؟
دي العجلة الصيني المسروقة بـ 200 جنيه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه يا عم انت 100 ايه و 150 ايه ؟
> دي العجلة الصيني المسروقة بـ 200 جنيه


شكرا لحضورك وتواجدك بالموضوع  :y:

----------


## مهندس طيار

زيزو انا شوفت الاسعار الي انت اديتني  اللينك بتاعها قبل ما اشوف موضوعك بس انا  لاحظت فروق في السعر توضح ان اسعارك احدث 

فا طبعا صعب اني انظر لاسعار نصف 2006 ونحن علي مشارف 2007 لان في فرق احيانا بيصل ل 10 الاف او يزيد 

عندك لسبيل المثال لا للحصر مازدا 3 نازل منها تسعة اسعار 

واحده 2006 وتمانيه 2007 
وهم بالتالترتيب 
115
128
135
138
142
148
152
158
لاكني لست متأكد من أخر سعرين 
لاكنها سيارة فظيعه جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا
تحفه بكل المقاييس وتستحق ان تحظي بالسياره رقم واحد في اوربا لعام 2006 

وفي نفس الوقت تنافس البي ام 316 اي   والالفا روميوا  ( ومقطعاهم )

وده الكلام من فم المندوب الموجود في سمارت كار الوكيل المعتمد للمازدا في مصر

----------


## lovelyman

شكرا على المجهود يا باشا

----------


## a_leader

تسلم ايدك يا زيزو
الله ينور عليك

----------


## sayedattia

*شكرا يازيزو علي الشغل الجميل اللي أنت عامله في سوق السيارات
اسعار رخيصة وفي متناول المصري الكادح (محدود الدخل ) بس لي سؤال
فيه نسبة تخفيض لسعر الجملة يعني لو اشتريت 10 عربيات هتعملولي تخفيض
دمت ودامت الأسعار نار  نار 
ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام*

----------


## harmadan

thank you mr ZIZO for this big useful effort  :good:

----------


## harmadan

لو سمحت يا أخ زيزو لو تقدر تجيب اسعار موديلات 2007 من الدايو اللانوس ابقى شاكر لك جدا جدا. وياريت تكون اخر اسعارز
ألف شكر ياباشا. :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> زيزو انا شوفت الاسعار الي انت اديتني  اللينك بتاعها قبل ما اشوف موضوعك بس انا  لاحظت فروق في السعر توضح ان اسعارك احدث 
> 
> فا طبعا صعب اني انظر لاسعار نصف 2006 ونحن علي مشارف 2007 لان في فرق احيانا بيصل ل 10 الاف او يزيد 
> 
> عندك لسبيل المثال لا للحصر مازدا 3 نازل منها تسعة اسعار 
> 
> واحده 2006 وتمانيه 2007 
> وهم بالتالترتيب 
> 115
> ...


الاسعار الاولى كانت لعام 2005 - 2006 وفعلا السعار بتختلف جدا مع الوقت وبتختلف كمان مع نسبه المبيعات للسياره مش 
المازدا جميله بس ال Rx-8طلع فيها عيب فى الجيربوكس المازد 3 او الزووم جميله جدا جدا بس البى ام هيفضل بردو بى ام شكرا على كلامك ولو قدرت افيدك فى الموضوع ده مش هتاخر ياجميل
تسلم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لو سمحت يا أخ زيزو لو تقدر تجيب اسعار موديلات 2007 من الدايو اللانوس ابقى شاكر لك جدا جدا. وياريت تكون اخر اسعارز
> ألف شكر ياباشا.


اهلا بيك معانا ياباشا الدايو جوليت فرق 1000 جنيه عن الانوس العاديه العاديه ب 64.000 جنيه ولجوليت 65.000 جنيه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا لتواجدكم الجميل والمعلومات القيمه شكرا مهندس طيار لحضورك وكلامك والسعار فعلا بتختلف حتى بنسبه المبيعات بتاعه العربيه 
شكرا لفلى بوى على الحضور الجميل

----------


## خالد المصرى1005

ارجو من رجال المنتدى تزويدى بسعر السيارة البيكانتو ( الكامله ) واين اجدها بمصر
وهذا الايميل بتاعى kha100500@yahoo.com
ارجو الرد السريع 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خالد المصرى

----------


## dido201389

جاااااااااااااااامد

----------


## الهضبة

أرجو معرفة أسعار السيارات في مصر موديل 2008

----------

